# Archery Kinetics Stabilizers



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Just want to say I have really liked mine. Really looking forward to using it this indoor season. These are first class craftsmanship. Well balanced stabilizers. Pictures on his home page dont do the stabilizers justice. Insert is picture of mine. I'm not on staff, I paid for mine. Just passing on my thoughts of these new products. Ill be at the KC shootout Jan 19/20 if you would like to see one. Archerykinetics.com is where you can get all the details.


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

I'd like to give a big thanks to everyone who has helped make the launch of Archery Kinetics possible. The Archery Talk community has been very supportive and I'm thankful to be a part of it. 2007 brought about the start of the company and launch of the core AKS and AKX products. 2008 shows great promise with more versions of the AKS and AKX along with additional matching accessories and new product lines.

The Archery Kinetics Pro Staff has been launched and I anticipate great things from this program. We have some great people (and great shooters) on board for the coming season and hope to see them on the podium this year.

Thanks DB for your support and starting this thread. I'll post updates and new product announcements here in the future.




_www.archerykinetics.com_​


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I can't wait till mine comes in.

Thanks Mike for the chance to represent your new company this year.

We have to get the good news out to the masses.



www.archerykinetics.com :thumb:


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I can not wait for mine either. I also want to thank Mike for the opportunity to represent his company.

I agree with you Sage, we need to get the word out to the masses.

Arrow


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*great guy*

I got mine this week and let me just say he went above and beyond what any company has to do to match the color of my new pearson z34. when other companies wouldn't work with him (not pearson) he came up with just about a perfect match. kept me informed thru the whole process. I figured it would take atleast a month to get it, and he got it kicked out in 2 weeks. I haven't got to use it yet but I cannot wait. thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Several weeks now*

Few guys have shot mine and seen it. Im really liking this stabilizer.

Everyone that has got to see is impressed. Craftsmanship is what comes to mind. Balance and diffiantly reduces vibration.

I am not a staff member. Just passing on a good product.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Stabilizers*

Shot some really good scores today. Really feel the biuggest change is my stabilizers.
DB


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*db is right*

I have got to shoot mine and like it. I like it alot. really kills the viberation, and the noise. If I had one little grip and I do mean little I wish it was a little heavier. but it is well built, rock solid and matches my pretty z34 to a T.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Put it to the test*

Stabilizer really felt good. I shot a 300 49X on my first shoot. Not bad score for Bowhunter clss set up. Took fourth shooting aganst all the freestylers.
DB

Really work good and Im 100% satisfiad 
DB


----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks for the update DB.

Serious question: do the AKs comply with the "one straight stabilizer" clause in the NFAA rulebook with the weights attached?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I was told the one I shoot*



3DZapper said:


> Thanks for the update DB.
> 
> Serious question: do the AKs comply with the "one straight stabilizer" clause in the NFAA rulebook with the weights attached?


Is Ok for BHFS
DB


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

The holidays are over and it's back to work! There were some minor supplier issues before I left on vacation that caused some backups on orders, and along with orders taken while I was gone, I'll be very busy the next few nights! It won't take long to get caught up again and get back to work on some new items for 2008. 

I know of at least a few AK stabilizer setups (including my own) that will be showing up for Vegas in February. I'm finishing up the details of a contingency program that will debut at the Vegas tournament and can't wait to hand out some money


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Has anyone that is shooting the AKX also shot a B-stinger ? If so how do they stack up against each other ?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Not one to compare products.*



ohio moose said:


> Has anyone that is shooting the AKX also shot a B-stinger ? If so how do they stack up against each other ?



I can actually say I have not shot the stringer. Diffiantly a good stabilizer. I would suggest trying one of these and comparing them. I honestly was considering a stinger when I saw these. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Recent tournaments*

Archers are seeing the stabilizer first hand. Getting some good feedback.
My scores are not showing it but I really like the stabilizer.

Many are asking for side bars and v bars and other assc. I tell them there coming. 
DB


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Archers are seeing the stabilizer first hand. Getting some good feedback.
> My scores are not showing it but I really like the stabilizer.
> 
> Many are asking for side bars and v bars and other assc. I tell them there coming.
> DB


Sidebars are available for order now and the first batch of v-bars (with the option of an integrated sling) are on the way! 

After tonight I'll finally be close to being caught up on orders. The shortage of carbon rods right before Christmas set me back a bit, but things are well on the way now. Thanks to those that had a bit of patience with the wait!

I spent some time today with the injection molder and believe we have a design for the slider/tuner that will work very well. I'll definitely have some ready by The Vegas Shoot and hopefully sooner.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

TTT for Mr Larsen!!
Cannot wait to get mine!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Can we see pictures of these products.*



ArcheryKinetics said:


> Sidebars are available for order now and the first batch of v-bars (with the option of an integrated sling) are on the way!
> 
> After tonight I'll finally be close to being caught up on orders. The shortage of carbon rods right before Christmas set me back a bit, but things are well on the way now. Thanks to those that had a bit of patience with the wait!
> 
> I spent some time today with the injection molder and believe we have a design for the slider/tuner that will work very well. I'll definitely have some ready by The Vegas Shoot and hopefully sooner.


Assc you have available.
DB


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is a picture of the v-bar with integrated sling, installed on my UltraElite. Because it is a prototype, it's not quite as shiny and refined as the final product will be. The round base holding the v-bar on is being replaced with a hexagonal piece for easy of tightening and removing.


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

A pair of 12" sidebars. The come in any length from 6" to 12".


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

And last but not least for tonight, a custom 30" AKS in Sparkle Orange to match a PSE bow (this is for a fellow AT'er, hopefully we will get to see a picture with it mounted to the bow soon!).


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I like the round attachment nut.

Maybe with a couple flats or a through hole to tighten it.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Why not make the connection a quick disconnect? There could be an allen bolt through the center, and a QD on the round part?

Just a thought.

Arrow


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

Arrow said:


> Why not make the connection a quick disconnect? There could be an allen bolt through the center, and a QD on the round part?
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Arrow


The honest answer to that is simply _time_. I have grand plans for some spiffy quick disconnect, but it will have to wait as the full product line gets fleshed out with the basics. Doing a standard, threaded connection gets the product to launch much quicker and will be cheaper. The fancier stuff will come a bit later.


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is another custom AKX that just went out. I really like how this color turned out and how the pearlescent gray goes with the black rods. Too bad I don't have anything this one would match! The photo doesn't do the depth and richness of the color justice.


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is how the orange one turned out on a PSE Mojo:


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

TTT for AK!
Should have mine later this week


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*There just great stabilizers*



Daniel Boone said:


> Just want to say I have really liked mine. Really looking forward to using it this indoor season. These are first class craftsmanship. Well balanced stabilizers. Pictures on his home page dont do the stabilizers justice. Insert is picture of mine. I'm not on staff, I paid for mine. Just passing on my thoughts of these new products. Ill be at the KC shootout Jan 19/20 if you would like to see one. Archerykinetics.com is where you can get all the details.



Im convinced now the Archery Kinetics stabilizers just flat work great for me.
I tried some other brands but these just flat work. I hold rock solid and balance is great. 
DB


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Payment sent, Mike.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I've got to get some pictures up of my setups.

They are working for me too.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

TTT for AK


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

New Stuff!

The first batch of V-Bars with optional integrated slings are almost ready. They will start shipping on February 15th in limited quantities. I'll get a picture with one installed shortly.










And another new product is coming soon...hint: "camouflage"


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Cant wait*



ArcheryKinetics said:


> New Stuff!
> 
> The first batch of V-Bars with optional integrated slings are almost ready. They will start shipping on February 15th in limited quantities. I'll get a picture with one installed shortly.
> 
> ...



12" set worked so good. May be time for a freestyle set up. Look great.:wink:
SB


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

*Sneak Peek*

Here's a sneak peek at the upcoming camouflage version of the AKX:










It will be a month or two to get these in stock, but they are coming!


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Just recieved my new extension with built in dampners. Can't wait to install it with my v-bar set up. I'll post some pics.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

ArcheryKinetics said:


> Here's a sneak peek at the upcoming camouflage version of the AKX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet.

I really like the looks of that. 

I'm digging my 24" version on my open class bow too! :thumb:


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

*AKSS, almost...*

They are almost here (finally!) The first run of prototype AKSS (AKS Stasis) are off of the molding machine. There are still a few quirks to work out with the mold so that the parts look perfect, but we are getting close. 

Here's a sneak peak...










Finished parts will weigh between .5 and .6 oz. and use a single screw for attachment and removal.

They will be offered with AKS stabilizers or sold separately. Anyone who already has purchased an AKS stabilizer will have the opportunity to purchase AKSSs at a discount for a limited time.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Looks good to me.

Are they going to be offered in different colors?


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> Are they going to be offered in different colors?


Eventually, yes. For now you can have any color you want as long as it is black  Once the mold is perfected and the first few batches of a 100 or so are done, I'll get some colored ones made. They are made of a PC/ABS blend that is easily dyed to about any color.


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

The AKSS has officially been added to the store! One or more of these can be added to your AKS to fine tune the balance and feel of the shot.

Also, the price of the V-bar has been dropped and a black powder coated version added.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

TTT for an awesome company


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

All orders and ordering are currently suspended due to the tornado we had (Windsor, Colorado). At my place we suffered some nasty hail damage to out minivan and yard, but are otherwise ok (without power for several days however). My suppliers for plastic parts and powder coating suffered severe damage to their buildings and it is unknown how long they will be closed.

I'll be putting some pictures up on the homepage when I get a chance.

Thanks to all that have called and e-mailed with concerns; we appreciate it!


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Any updates from archery kinetics?


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

jpm_mq2 said:


> Any updates from archery kinetics?


Here at AK all new developments have had to take a back seat to tornado/hail damage repairs for now. Orders are still going out at a regular pace, but anything "new and spiffy" is stuck in the queue for now.

The damage to our house and shed was mostly superficial (all from hail up to baseball size) and includes gutters, roof, paint and some other minor stuff. I am taking the chance to do some updates to the house exterior along with the repairs and the work is going along nicely. The biggest delay now will be my fishing trip to Oregon next week


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Glad to see you are getting things put back together.

Good luck.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)




----------

